# Size does matter!!!



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

Well i here that size does matter, so i´ll ask you guys about it.
I´m going to turbo my E16S, before you criticate what im doing, its the only thing i can do.
The question is, what sizes i should use for the intake and exhaust pipes???
2'', 3'', etc.


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

Depends on how much power you're going to make. People usually go for 2" for intake piping and 3" for exhaust at the minimum.


----------



## SE-RtinMI (Nov 3, 2002)

Harris said:


> Depends on how much power you're going to make. People usually go for 2" for intake piping and 3" for exhaust at the minimum.


I used 2" Intake and a 3" DP and 2.5" exhaust. Works well with a T25.


----------



## dburone (Apr 2, 2004)

Thanks for your answers, i think i´ll do a 2'' intake and 2,5'' or 3'' exhaust.


----------

